#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Google suspends Parler app

## Neverna

Google has suspended "free speech" social network Parler from its Play Store over its failure to remove "egregious content".

Parler styles itself as "unbiased" social media and has proved popular with people banned from Twitter.

But Google said the app had failed to remove posts inciting violence.

Apple has also warned Parler it will remove the app from its App Store if it does not comply with its content-moderation requirements.

On Parler, the app's chief executive John Matze said: "We won't cave to politically motivated companies and those authoritarians who hate free speech!"

It briefly became the most-downloaded app in the United States after the US election, following a clampdown on the spread of election misinformation by Twitter and Facebook.

However, both Apple and Google have said the app fails to comply with content-moderation requirements.

In a statement, Google confirmed it had suspended Parler from its Play Store, saying: "Our longstanding policies require that apps displaying user-generated content have moderation policies and enforcement that removes egregious content like posts that incite violence.

"In light of this ongoing and urgent public safety threat, we are suspending the app's listings from the Play Store until it addresses these issues."



More here:
Google suspends '''free speech''' app Parler - BBC News

----------


## David48atTD

> ... with its content-moderation requirements.


*
Nev*, your Mod/Admin skills can be used at a higher level  :Smile: 


























I'm gonna pay for that ...  ::spin::

----------


## Neverna

I'm long retired from that game, Dave. 


And I've never used Parler. Not my scene. Is it a post Boomer thing? Or Gen-x? Millenials? Post Millenials?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm long retired from that game, Dave. 
> 
> 
> And I've never used Parler. Not my scene. Is it a post Boomer thing? Or Gen-x? Millenials? Post Millenials?


It's a trumpanzee thing.

----------


## David48atTD

Nev, I'm just happy they are slowly being chocked down ...

28-06-2020




> Trump fans are flocking to the social media app Parler  its CEO is begging liberals to join them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Key Points*
> Parlers user base has grown to 1.5 million from 1 million in about a week, CEO John Matze said.Republican  politicians and conservative pundits have  flocked to the app, in large  part to protest what they say is unfair  censorship by Twitter. If you can say it on the street of New York, you can say it on Parler, Matze said. 
> 
> 
> Parler CEO wants liberal to join the pro-Trump crowd on the app

----------


## Klondyke

> Google suspends '''free speech''' app Parler - BBC News


What a surprise...

----------


## Stumpy

Where do we draw the line on Freedom of Speech?  I have always felt you can voice an opinion without retribution. When does it not become Freedom of Speech? There has to be boundaries. What Trump did in my opinion was not Freedom of Speech. He used his power and authority to encourage people to attack the government he so adamantly says he is trying to save.  His actions do not support that.

I am in agreement with the social media platforms banning or stopping messages that might lead to violence, personal injury or property damage. That is not freedom of speech, that is basic domestic terrorism. 

The American people use the Freedom of Speech claim as a way to support piss poor behavior.  It's bullshit and a cop out.

I say arrest Trump. Of all people he should know that he has to be held accountable to a higher level due to his position. 

And on a side note, I wish that asshat Trump would stop saying 70Mil people voted for him.  I would venture to say that many voted republican because that's the party they support and didn't like Trump.  He makes it seem like he has 70million supporters.  Trump probably only has a 3rd of that and most are uneducated, low income, red neck lemmings that sit on the porch in their white trailer trash neighborhood shooting guns off the porch at beer cans.

----------


## panama hat

> However, both Apple and Google have said the app fails to comply with content-moderation requirements.


The same applies to all 'clients'. 




> What a surprise...


The surprise is that you believe you've understood anything




> Where do we draw the line on Freedom of Speech?


True, but in this case/these cases the platforms are private, not public so this much-vaunted American-style belief in 'freedom of speech' or freedom of expression don't apply.

----------


## Stumpy

> True, but in this case/these cases the platforms are private, not public so this much-vaunted American-style belief in 'freedom of speech' or freedom of expression don't apply.


I fully understand its a fine line and just who determines that line? Some of what Trump tweeted I think fits well within the bounds of freedom speech (as juvenile and as petty as they were). Much of it though however is where I say he crossed that "Imaginary" line and this is where some social media platforms protecting their businesses banned him.  I would have done the same because we all know that Americans love to sue and blame people and had they not taken action I absolutely guarantee that some crack pot lawyer would file a lawsuit saying that because they took no action to stop his tweets or posts that they are liable for the deaths and property damage  

This will always be a huge debate and those few that always push the boundaries and get arrested fall back on the "But its my right of Freedom of Speech". 

Regardless Trump was wrong and he lead that mob using his authority saying " Its Ok, I am the President of the United States". He might stand he did not tell them to storm the capitol but we all know he never said, "Lets have a peaceful protest and that violence, property destruction will not be tolerated and all caught will be arrested and charged". Instead he said "I will march with you ( which the coward never did). One thing in the US, When there is a lack of leadership people will follow anyone that steps to the plate. right or wrong. Its the mindless lemmings effect.  Trump was clearly out of bounds and he knows it. He has become unhinged.

----------


## AntRobertson

In the US context most people don't understand that 1A rights applies only to the government not private entities--it just gets conflated.

Same applies most other countries too except for maybe not enshrined in the same way.

----------


## raycarey

^
i agree with all of that.

but i wonder if this alphabet/parler situation is different .....and bear with me because we're straying into the law and technology, so i'm venturing out of my depth....

85% of smartphone are android......if google bans parler from the app store, then no one with an android phone can download the app, right?  
i know that you can fuck around with the settings and download the apk file somehow, but won't this impact your warranty?
it seems to me like alphabet might be on thin ice here.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree Ray,  however it was also banned from Apple users as well.  

There will always be those that claim these free enterprises are biased and maybe in many ways they are but someone has to make an unpopular call.  Speaking from a business point of view, I still think Google, Twitter, Instagram and Facebook figured it was much easier to have people bitch about Freedom of Speech then wait for endless lawsuits that might be on the horizon due to his tweets and posts.  

And along with you I am not an attorney and these are just my opinions as a business professional.  I have no horse in this race.

----------


## bsnub

> then no one with an android phone can download the app, right?


Incorrect. There are plenty of apps that are not in the play store. You simply navigate to a website and download the apk. 




> but won't this impact your warranty?


That is incorrect. It will not affect anything.


The key thing is that most of those trumpanzees will not be able to figure any of that out. So even though it is very simple to install apps that are not on the play store Parlor is fucked because well tumpanzees.  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

^ Yup
One doesn't need Apples App Store nor Google Play store to download apps.  These two platforms simply require that certain conditions are met if you want to list on them.  The same conditions apply to all apps. 

There is no loss of warranty.

Again - both are privately owned entities and can decide who the will and who they will not accept on their platform.

Public entities also don't guarantee 'freedom of speech/expression' as there are also a whole bunch of categories that are curtailed; hate speech, incitement (Trump), obscenity, fraud, child pornography, violation of IP law etc....


So, no.  Nothing anywhere guarantees unlimited freedom of expression, especially in private entities.

----------


## AntRobertson

Stolen from Twitter:


Conservatives: LET THE FREE MARKET DECIDE 
Free market: *decides*
Conservatives: this is outRAGEOUS!


To anyone complaining about a private media company kicking Trump off their platform:think of Twitter as a Christian bakery and Trump as a gay wedding cake.

----------


## Stumpy

> Nothing anywhere guarantees unlimited freedom of expression, especially in private entities.


Exactly right. They are private businesses and such can have their own requirements. You "agree" when you sign up. 

I would love to see Trump start his own site. Firstly he will be disappointed as he will quickly find out how many "Supporters" he really has. Then when he sees the quality and the content of these catfish noodling cretins he will realize that his follower base are likely meth heads looking for something to do. He will also then get to see what people really think of him because I guarantee you there will be a lot more "You are a fucking Idiot" posts then anyone who cares that he lost the election and it was all a set up. I say "Come on Trump you insecure loser. Set up a website"

----------


## raycarey

> Incorrect. There are plenty of apps that are not in the play store. You simply navigate to a website and download the apk.





> One doesn't need Apples App Store nor Google Play store to download apps. These two platforms simply require that certain conditions are met if you want to list on them. The same conditions apply to all apps.
> 
> There is no loss of warranty.


OK, thanks.  :tumbs:

----------


## bsnub

> Exactly right. They are private businesses and such can have their own requirements. You "agree" when you sign up.


The same thing applies to the idiots who try to go to Costco, Home Depot or that shithole Walmart. They are PRIVATE businesses and they do not have to let you in. 

Shit when I was a kid in the eighties my grandpa used to take me to McDonald's. The sign on the door clearly said "no shoes, no shirt, no service". No mask is the same thing you dumb trumpanzee fucktards.

Updated for today....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I agree Ray,  however it was also banned from Apple users as well.  
> 
> There will always be those that claim these free enterprises are biased and maybe in many ways they are but someone has to make an unpopular call.  Speaking from a business point of view, I still think Google, Twitter, Instagram and Facebook figured it was much easier to have people bitch about Freedom of Speech then wait for endless lawsuits that might be on the horizon due to his tweets and posts.  
> 
> And along with you I am not an attorney and these are just my opinions as a business professional.  I have no horse in this race.


Speaking from a stating the bloody obvious point of view: With baldy orange loser having just failed to remove the legal protections enjoyed by Twatter, Facetube _et al_ (in his case, simply out of spite), I'm pretty sure they are terrified that if they'd let these gibbering trumpanzees continue to paste their hate speech, the Biden administration would probably seek to do it themselves.

So they have responded accordingly.

Added: It's called Section 230.

What is Section 230 and why does Trump want it revoked? | The Independent

----------


## harrybarracuda

It gets better. Someone has spotted that Parler is hosted on AWS and people are reporting it for violation of their terms of service.

 :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

> I wish that asshat Trump would stop saying 70Mil people voted for him. I would venture to say that many voted republican because that's the party they support and didn't like Trump. He makes it seem like he has 70million supporters.


There is another possibility how to explain why the 70M (or whatever the figure was) voted for GOP? Not because of their love to Trump, nor to the love to GOP party.  

But against Biden and his Melody Boys (and Girls) and his (and their) "hard work" for American people over 2 generations.  

So, the figures for Trump are quite impressive, despite that he could not prove what he had done for the American people as the others are claiming over 47 years. 

And despite the general dislike for his personality. 

And despite the huge propaganda effort against him over 4 years, impeachment, demonising, Russiamania, special voting effort, censorship, you name it.    

So, the "landslide" for the old Joe is really impressive, isn't it?

----------


## Backspin

> Incorrect. There are plenty of apps that are not in the play store. You simply navigate to a website and download the apk. 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. It will not affect anything.
> 
> 
> The key thing is that most of those trumpanzees will not be able to figure any of that out. So even though it is very simple to install apps that are not on the play store Parlor is fucked because well tumpanzees.



it kills the business model. Being banned form the stores. Full govt regulation is coming

----------


## helge

> I wish that asshat Trump would stop saying 70Mil people voted for him. I would venture to say that many voted republican because that's the party they support and didn't like Trump.


If you vote for Trump, you own him.

He is yours; now way around it

----------


## panama hat

> If you vote for Trump, you own him.
> 
> He is yours; now way around it


Yup.  He represented the GOP.  A vote for the GOP was a vote for Trump.

----------


## Stumpy

> So, the figures for Trump are quite impressive


Oh Yeah.  Trump Made America Great again.  Just look at the current state of affairs. It's an embarrassing time for our country. I think Trump supporters need to take a big step back, take a deep breath for fresh air so their brain has plenty of oxygen and be honest with themselves. 

I will say it wasn't that Trump didn't do some good things, it was his attitude and juvenile behavior and as his term ends he is ratcheting up his nonsense like a poor loser would in grade school.  Is that really the type of leader we want and all of this while the virus takes lives and cripples our economy.  Trump a Leader.....I think not! 

I also want to be clear that I am not a Biden supporter. I think he is too old but like every election we really only get 3 choices, 1 from each party and none of the above. I have no doubt that many voted republican as they did not like Biden. Biden also didn't have 75mil supporters.  Maybe half that. People either voted Democrat or against Trump.  

Frankly I just look forward to some political professionalism and rational behavior.  It will be nice to not see that bubble headed bleach blond Trump mouth piece on the news and Trump acting like a child. He can go back to his reality TV Show life with his call girl wife and he can focus on his laundry list of lawsuits he has waiting for him. 

I am glad Social Media banned him.

----------


## Neverna

> It gets better. Someone has spotted that Parler is hosted on AWS and people are reporting it for violation of their terms of service.


*Amazon suspends hosting Parler on its servers over violent content*

Amazon will suspend social media site Parler from its server hosting service on Sunday over violent content that has also prompted Google Play and Apple to remove the platform from its app stores.

"Recently, we’ve seen a steady increase in this violent content on your website, all of which violates our terms," Amazon Web Services trust and safety team said in a letter to Parler obtained by NBC News.

"It’s clear that Parler does not have an effective process to comply with the AWS terms of service."

Parler CEO John Matze, writing on his platform, called the decision by Amazon an "attempt to completely remove free speech off the internet."

"There is the possibility Parler will be unavailable on the internet for up to a week as we rebuild from scratch," he wrote.


More here: 
Amazon suspends hosting Parler on its servers over violent content

----------


## David48atTD

Amazon has style  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Parler CEO John Matze, writing on his platform, called the decision by Amazon an "attempt to completely remove free speech off the internet."
> 
> "There is the possibility Parler will be unavailable on the internet for up to a week as we rebuild from scratch," he wrote.


 :smiley laughing: 

This CEO is a putz. He just doesn't get it. As I said, he will be spending more time in court than on his site. He can Thank Trump later when he goes on Shark Tank looking for funding.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They're all traipsing here apparently.

Attention Required! | Cloudflare

----------


## Cujo

> They're all traipsing here apparently.
> 
> Attention Required! | Cloudflare


Jesus, that gives me a headache.
First post. "America will be free again".
In what way do they think America is not free now?
Calm the fuck down people.

----------


## Neverna

> Amazon will suspend social media site Parler from its server hosting service on Sunday


Sunday at 11.59pm PST (Pacific Standard Time), which is 90 minutes from now.

----------


## TTraveler

At least all of Parler's post content, even the deleted stuff, apparently, has been archived and will soon be available for perusal. Apparently the archive effort （hack） included users govt IDs too, which could make this a doxxing nightmare for a lot of people. 
Lesson hopefully learned: nothing put online ever goes away. 
70TB of Parler users’ data leaked by security researchers | CyberNews

----------


## baldrick

> Parler's post content

----------


## Neverna

*Parler sues Amazon for kicking it off the internet*


The creators of social network Parler have sued Amazon for ending a web hosting agreement after last week’s riot at the US Capitol. Parler claims Amazon Web Services severed ties to stop Parler from competing with the larger social platform Twitter, and it’s asking a court to stop Amazon from shutting down its account — arguing that an extended shutdown would be like “pulling the plug on a hospital patient on life support.”

Parler sues Amazon for kicking it off the internet - The Verge



Documents can be seen here: DocumentCloud

----------


## Backspin

The Seppos all think that they are the guardians of free speech in the world. Yet*

Germany And France 'Shocked' Over Twitter Decision To Ban Trump*


Germany and France are shocked over Twitter's decision to permanently  ban President Trump from the platform, with German Chancellor Angela  Merkel saying through a spokesman that lawmakers should set rules  governing free speech, not private technology companies.

"The chancellor sees the complete closing down of the account of an  elected president as problematic," said chief spokesman Steffen Siebert  during a Berlin press conference, according to _Bloomberg_.  Siebert added that rights like freedom of speech "can be interfered  with, but by law and within the framework defined by the legislature --  not according to a corporate decision."
Meanwhile, French leaders  are similarly outraged - with Junior Minister for European Union  Affairs, Clement Beaune, saying he was "shocked" that a private company  made such an important decision.

----------


## Backspin

> 


What's your point Baldrick ? I've seen you use the exact same language here. And other posters have used the same proverbial words

----------


## bsnub

> Germany And France 'Shocked' Over Twitter Decision To Ban Trump


They do not understand technology. This is a private company with terms of service that people who agree to use this privately owned service. The orange moron repeatedly over the course of the last four years violated those TOS. Twitter took a blind eye to it, but things finally changed after the insurrection. 

Trump has all the free speech he can get. He can hold a press conference at any time and literally a press corp consisting of journalists from all over the world will attend, he can post on whitehouse.gov. 

No one's free speech is being infringed. It is simply bullshit.




> And other posters have used the same proverbial words


Could you kindly quote and post the comments? I will be waiting.

----------


## panama hat

> What's your point Baldrick ?


It is obvious to all but you




> I've seen you use the exact same language here


Quote him




> And other posters have used the same proverbial words


"proverbial words"?   Please don't use words you don't understand, it just makes you look even dimmer than you are, if that's possible







> They do not understand technology.


They do.  What makes you think they don't, snubbs?






> No one's free speech is being infringed. It is simply bullshit.


While I am quite happy that we are not confronted with Trump's bile continuously and his weakened ability to foment chaos.  Their point, among others, is that large corporations feeding off one another to create 'policy' is unhealthy

----------


## baldrick

> Quote him





> I've seen you use the exact same language here


soy boy

----------


## aging one

20 years from now skidmark will still be in the slums of Surrey hanging with his Paki mates and looking for a reason to keep on living. The perfect example of a loser. Never had anything and never will.

----------


## Stumpy



----------


## tomcat

...^555...

----------


## Backspin

> They do not understand technology. 
> 
> This is a private company with terms of service that people who agree to use this privately owned service. The orange moron repeatedly over the course of the last four years violated those TOS. Twitter took a blind eye to it, but things finally changed after the insurrection. 
> 
> Trump has all the free speech he can get. He can hold a press conference at any time and literally a press corp consisting of journalists from all over the world will attend, he can post on whitehouse.gov. 
> 
> No one's free speech is being infringed. It is simply bullshit.
> 
> 
> ...


It would be one thing if that was actually true. But it isn't. People break the terms of service all the time. And some get banned and some don't. If there was clear rules of the road and anyone who crossed them got banned, it would be one thing. But that's not what they do. They mark people that they want to kill for political reasons and then wait for them to break a rule.

Those are basically bullshit arguments about the "private company" and all that. The airwaves , TV and radio and phone lines were always regulated by the FCC and shit.. Something along those lines will replace what we have now. People didn't get their phone lines cut off because of their political views. Even known KKK members had phones in their houses. Even ones that planned marches and did violence.

Is the electricity monopoly allowed to cut off the power to your house because of your politics ? We will be finding these things out.

----------


## baldrick

> We will be finding these things out.

----------


## Backspin

> soy boy


I meant the swearing. You've said fucking & cvnt before. 

But you think that post is a real threat that should be illegal ? It's just a colorful rant. The guy probably went home and got high.

----------


## panama hat

> We will be finding these things out.


You are such an imbecile with your ridiculous comparisons and 'conclusions'

----------


## lom

> People didn't get their phone lines cut off because of their political views.


and Donald didn't get his internet connection cut off.
You are too daft to understand the difference between an internet service provider and an internet content provider.

----------


## Cujo

> 20 years from now skidmark will still be in the slums of Surrey hanging with his Paki mates and looking for a reason to keep on living. The perfect example of a loser. Never had anything and never will.


Surrey? Pakis? You skidmark's a canuck right?

----------


## bsnub

> They mark people that they want to kill for political reasons and then wait for them to break a rule.


Prove it. You can't because it is bullshit.




> Those are basically bullshit arguments about the "private company" and all that.


No they are not. Are you claiming that a private company should not control the way it does business? Using that brain-dead analogy McDonald's would have to remove the "No shoes, no shirt, no service" from the door of all its restaurants and basically let anyone off the street in. 

Completely absurd.




> People didn't get their phone lines cut off because of their political views.


They sure don't, and they do not get their internet connection shut off either. Twitter isn't now nor will ever be a public utility. It is a private company that offers a service. If people chose to use that service they have to abid by that companies rules. Period. 

As usual, you are spewing horseshit.

----------


## Cujo

> and Donald didn't get his internet connection cut off.
> You are too fucking thick to understand the difference between an internet service provider and an internet content provider.


FTFY 'daft' is too soft a term for what skidmark is.

A simple analogy for a simpleton like skidmark might be that if Trump was a regular caller on a radio talk show swearing and cursing every time ranting and raving about Jews and blacks or whatever and generally being obnoxious and offensive the radio station might block him but he'd still have his phone line.

The electricity is a false equivalency.

----------


## aging one

> Surrey? Pakis? You skidmark's a canuck right?


Cuj, Surrey BC is a suburb of Vancouver, known for its Pakistani immigrant population..

----------


## baldrick

soy boy gets a post removed from teak door

waaaa .... ma freedumbs

----------


## Backspin

> and Donald didn't get his internet connection cut off.
> You are too daft to understand the difference between an internet service provider and an internet content provider.


How do you even know that ? First it was Twitter and facebook. Then it was email , hosting and payment processors. 

Most Internet connections come with an email service. It's very common for businesses to use these email services. So how the hell do you even know that he's not in hot water with his Internet connection ?

----------


## Backspin

> Cuj, Surrey BC is a suburb of Vancouver, known for its Pakistani immigrant population..


Not pakies. They are from India. East Indians. Punjabi , sihk. But rednecks call them pakies.

Packie

Derogatory term for Pakistani, also used widely toward anyone of Indian/Asian decent especially Muslim. Commonly British usage.

Am just off down to the Packie shop for a pack of fags...

----------


## Backspin

> Prove it. You can't because it is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not. Are you claiming that a private company should not control the way it does business? Using that brain-dead analogy McDonald's would have to remove the "No shoes, no shirt, no service" from the door of all its restaurants and basically let anyone off the street in. 
> 
> Completely absurd.
> 
> 
> ...


We are seeing things evolve. These social media monopolies are setting a precedent that hasn't been set before. And other industries are starting to follow them. Like emails , payment processors and banks.

Where is the law that says a power company can't follow suit and cancel someone because Twitter did ?

----------


## Stumpy

> How do you even know that ? First it was Twitter and facebook. Then it was email , hosting and payment processors. 
> 
> Most Internet connections come with an email service. It's very common for businesses to use these email services. So how the hell do you even know that he's not in hot water with his Internet connection ?


Hey Backspin or Skidmark...not sure what to use these days. I think you are a little thin on oxygen or something. Everything you mentioned above is content and service providers. Trust me Trump can view anything he wants on the internet because its a connection. The only way he would lose his "Internet connection" is if he didn't pay his bill. Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, the payment agencies who stopped are all private entities. If he is violating their policies or in a few cases causing that business public damage by them being associated with him they can stop doing business with him anytime.  I do not know why you struggle to understand this. 

People are distancing themselves from Trump because quite frankly, he is bad for business now. He is on the verge of being labeled a Terrorist. Who does business with a terrorist except other terrorists.... :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> The only way he would lose his "Internet connection" is if he didn't pay his bill. Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, the payment agencies who stopped are all private entities. If he is violating their policies or in a few cases causing that business public damage by them being associated with him they can stop doing business with him anytime. I do not know why you struggle to understand this.


Apparently the thick twat suffers from Dunning-Kruger as this has been explained to him ad nauseam and he still can't grasp it.

----------


## Saint Willy

> We are seeing things evolve. These social media monopolies are setting a precedent that hasn't been set before. And other industries are starting to follow them. Like emails , payment processors and banks.
> 
> Where is the law that says a power company can't follow suit and cancel someone because Twitter did ?


Phaaark me, you are really stretching the dumb here...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Apparently the thick twat suffers from Dunning-Kruger as this has been explained to him ad nauseam and he still can't grasp it.


I think it's just your run of the mill retardation.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Phaaark me, you are really stretching the dumb here...


He'll take that as a challenge.

----------


## armstrong

No self respecting English person has used the term 'paki' since the late 80s.

----------


## panama hat

> No self respecting English person has used the term 'paki' since the late 80s.


sabang is a born pom and delights in being 'edgy' with his "Paki's" and "Abo's" teasers

----------


## Cujo

> No self respecting English person has used the term 'paki' since the late 80s.


So in the early and mid eighties self respecting people used the term 'pakis'?
Or was it just chavs?

----------


## Saint Willy

> He'll take that as a challenge.



oops, sorry my bad!

----------


## Backspin

> sabang is a born pom and delights in being 'edgy' with his "Paki's" and "Abo's" teasers


Pretty sure it was Aging one and Pickeler using it mostly

----------


## panama hat

> Pretty sure it was Aging one and Pickeler using it mostly


Yea . . . nah.  You're wrong.  As usual.

----------


## Backspin

> Yea . . . nah.  You're wrong.  As usual.


'em wtf




> *originally posted by aging one* 
> 20 years from now skidmark will still be in the slums of Surrey hanging  with his *Paki* mates and looking for a reason to keep on living. The  perfect example of a loser. Never had anything and never will.


and here's Dug aka Koojo aka cujo




> Surrey? Pakis? You skidmark's a canuck right?

----------


## panama hat

> Pretty sure it was Aging one and Pickeler using it _mostly_


Again, you are too thick to actually read - try again ^ (I gave you a little hint above)

----------


## Saint Willy

^^ Anyone can spoof a quote. 




> I love fudge packing

----------


## Backspin

What... The fuck

Ron Paul Blocked by Facebook. 

A dorky old lolbertarian man has been sensored by Facebook. And he's not even a Trump supporter or magatard of any kind

----------


## panama hat

> Ron Paul Blocked by Facebook.
> 
> A dorky old lolbertarian man has been sensored by Facebook. And he's not even a Trump supporter or magatard of any kind


The old fart says:



> "With no explanation other than 'repeatedly going against our community standards,' @Facebook has blocked me from managing my page.


He's about as dense as you, saying he was given no explanation except the explanation that he continuously went against community standards.

He'a also as entitled as you are

Plus, anyone can still see his page






> And he's not even a Trump supporter or magatard of any kind


So, you think only MAGA Trump supporters get blocked?

Man, you are so far gone . . . what a bunch of snowflakes

----------


## bsnub

Ron Paul is a scumbag who once said that he is ok with letting sick people without medical insurance die. Fuck him.

----------


## Backspin

> Ron Paul is a scumbag who once said that he is ok with letting sick people without medical insurance die. Fuck him.


That's obviously not what he said. He was just arguing for a policy and it got spun into "so you want ppl to die ?"

But fuck him. sure .... Go ahead. The left is in power. Why not abuse anyone and everyone ? 

It won't last though. This far left stupidity won't stand the test of time. Then whoever comes into power after will abuse them right back

----------


## bsnub

> That's obviously not what he said.


It is exactly what he said I was watching the fucking debate. When he said it the audience gasped.




> It won't last though.


It will last. The GOP is in decline and is facing a demographic time bomb. This insurrection is only going to speed things up.

----------


## AntRobertson

> But fuck him. sure .... Go ahead. The left is in power. Why not abuse anyone and everyone ?
> 
> It won't last though. This far left stupidity won't stand the test of time. Then whoever comes into power after will abuse them right back


You are a caricature.

At this point it's like you've devolved into doing parody of yourself.

----------


## aging one

> You are a caricature.
> 
> At this point it's like you've devolved into doing parody of yourself.


A naive baby among men. Simple as that.

----------


## Little Chuchok

Privacy commissioner John Edwards has criticised the Twitter and Facebook bans on President Trump, as “arbitrary and cynical” and described the social media platforms as “conflicted”.

Edwards, who has strongly butted heads with social media platforms in the past, indicated that he believed bans should be subject to new laws, and left to regulators.

“The Twitter and Facebook bans are arbitrary, cynical, unprincipled and further evidence that regulation of social media platforms is urgently required,” Edwards tweeted.

“We should not be abdicating responsibility for the tough policy decisions required, and delegating responsibility for our community standards to conflicted corporates,” he said.

Twitter said in a blog post on Saturday, New Zealand time, that it had permanently suspended Trump’s Twitter account, which had 88 million followers.

Both Facebook and Twitter indicated their bans were prompted by a concern for public safety.
Twitter explained that it believed two tweets from Trump risked inciting further violence.

Those tweets stated that Trump would not attend president-elect Joe Biden’s inauguration on January 20 and said “patriots” who had voted for him would not be disrespected.

We should not be abdicating responsibility for the tough policy decisions required, and delegating responsibility for our community standards to conflicted corporates.
Twitter said it determined the two tweets were likely to inspire people to replicate Wednesday’s attack on the US Capitol building, which has been blamed for five deaths.

“There are multiple indicators that they are being received and understood as encouragement to do so,” it said.
”Plans for future armed protests have already begun proliferating on and off-Twitter, including a proposed secondary attack on the US Capitol and state capitol buildings on January 17,” it also said in its explanation.

Facebook chief executive Mark Zuckerberg also said it had banned Trump from its platform at least until after Biden’s inauguration because the “risks of allowing the president to continue to use our service during this period are simply too great”.
”Over the last several years, we have allowed President Trump to use our platform consistent with our own rules, at times removing content or labelling his posts when they violate our policies,” Zuckerberg said.

“We did this because we believe that the public has a right to the broadest possible access to political speech, even controversial speech.
“But the current context is now fundamentally different, involving use of our platform to incite violent insurrection against a democratically elected government,” he said.

Edwards said “much worse has been allowed, and is still present on both platforms” than the posts to which the two companies referred.
”I guess what I am saying is lawmakers should grasp the nettle and make rules for social media, rather than leaving it to each platform to set their own and police them, which they do [at the moment] very inconsistently,” he tweeted.
MORE FROM
TOM PULLAR-STRECKER • SENIOR BUSINESS JOURNALIST
tom.pullar-strecker@stuff.co.nz


Former National Party MP Brett Hudson contested Edwards’ opinion, saying he believed the bans were triggered by a breach of the social media firms’ terms and conditions, rather than being a question of “community standards” or freedom of speech, as such.
“I don’t think the state should seek to set those specific rules. An accessible means to ensure the platforms’ policies are administered fairly and consistently seems attractive though,” he tweeted.

----------


## AntRobertson

> “The Twitter and Facebook bans are arbitrary, cynical, unprincipled and further evidence that regulation of social media platforms is urgently required,” *Edwards tweeted*.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Saint Willy

How is the Facebook or Twitter ban any different to Teakdoor banning Smeg for being a stalking twat or XYZ posters for making continual pedo accusations!

----------


## Little Chuchok

Well here is one where it looks like the Chinese Communist Party has influence on Youtube

----------


## Backspin

> 


The most known white supremacist in the US has a twitter account. He's banned from the UK (cuck island he calls it) but still has a twitter acct here https://twitter.com/RichardBSpencer

----------


## Neverna

YouTube has now blocked Trump from uploading videos for a week.


Trump YouTube ban: Google suspends new uploads after Capitol riots

Google's YouTube has blocked President Donald Trump's official channel from uploading new content for at least a week, citing the potential for violence following the deadly Capitol siege.

----------


## panama hat

> Ron Paul is a scumbag who once said that he is ok with letting sick people without medical insurance die. Fuck him.





> That's obviously not what he said.





> It is exactly what he said


You're the only one who continuously lies and makes shit up . . . and never backs up anything.

It is what he said. 






> The left is in power. Why not abuse anyone and everyone ?


Because they don't . . . go figure, man-child

----------


## AntRobertson

> The most known white supremacist in the US has a twitter account. He's banned from the UK (cuck island he calls it) but still has a twitter acct here https://twitter.com/RichardBSpencer


And...? Is he posting lies and misinformation to foment an insurrection?

No? So fuck off then.

----------


## Backspin

> And...? Is he posting lies and misinformation to foment an insurrection?
> 
> No? So fuck off then.


He was one of the leaders of the Charlottesville protest where ppl where killed . but he's  not in the line of fire now because he disowned trump in 2017.

It just shows that there is no rules of the road for twitter. So you are wrong

----------


## Cujo

> He was one of the leaders of the Charlottesville protest where ppl where killed . but he's  not in the line of fire now because he disowned trump in 2017.
> 
> It just shows that there is no rules of the road for twitter. So you are wrong


You really are thick.
Why would Twitter ban him for being a leader of a far right group ?
All they care about is if you break their terms of service vis-a-vis their rules regarding post content.
TD doesn't care about your politics or criminal record or associations but if you continually post family attacks or pedo accusations you could well find yourself on a time out.
Same same Twitter. 
Stay within the rules and you'll be fine.
They gave Trump A LOT of latitude because they felt it was important people hear what he had to say but he went a bridge too far.

----------


## Backspin

Trump threatened war a few times on Twitter and did break some rules that he should have been banned for 2 years ago. But jack dorsey, that narcissist poove, held it over all of his lefty friends and didn't ban him just because he could. Then now he pretends that this is the first time eva that trump broke a rule.

Guy looks like he hasn't had a paying job for 25 years

----------


## AntRobertson

> He was one of the leaders of the Charlottesville protest where ppl where killed . but he's not in the line of fire now because he disowned trump in 2017.
> 
> It just shows that there is no rules of the road for twitter. So you are wrong


So he didn't post lies and misinformation to foment an insurrection then. Good.

Now fuck off.

----------


## Cujo

^^ No, he explained why Trump wasn't banned for that.
Oh, and when one is self employed and rich one doesn't give a fuck what plebs like you think about ones appearance.

----------


## Backspin

The big tech SJWs are in trouble now. Section 230 protects social media platforms from editorial liability. But the tech cartel banned Parler for not editorializing it's plantform. There's some big money behind Parler and now they are gearing up for a mega lawsuit that should be a slam dunk

----------


## Backspin

Of the main 13 people arrested for storming the capital , none had Parler app accounts. Just Twitter and Facebook

----------


## panama hat

> The big tech SJWs are in trouble now


Umm . . . shaking in their silicon boots as we speak




> should be a slam dunk


Just like all your other 'slam dunks' - they come to nothing because you read and watch unfiltered bullshit - and then jump onto the next topic quickly when proven wrong

----------


## AntRobertson

> Just like all your other 'slam dunks' - they come to nothing because you read and watch unfiltered bullshit - and then jump onto the next topic quickly when proven wrong


This.

----------


## Cujo

Can't copy and paste for some reason. 
I'm sure its contributors will be happy about this.

Parler shared information with FBI about Capitol riot suspect - Business Insider

----------


## Backspin

> Can't copy and paste for some reason. 
> I'm sure its contributors will be happy about this.
> 
> Parler shared information with FBI about Capitol riot suspect - Business Insider


Which just shows that it isn't some renegade terrorist white supremacist outfit like everyones been saying in this thread

----------


## aging one

I am going to venture a guess your Parler password might be something like DuMbFuCk 2021

----------


## Cujo

> Which just shows that it isn't some renegade terrorist white supremacist outfit like everyones been saying in this thread


Um, it is but just not as incognito as it's dumbfuck white supremacist terrorists thought.

----------


## pickel

> Pretty sure it was Aging one and Pickeler using it mostly


Pretty sure you're a fucking idiot. Go on then, find one post where I've used that word.

As I currently live next door to Surrey, I am well aware they are Indian. Must suck to live on the other side of the river though hey socal. Shithole when it was white, still a shithole now that it's brown.

Don't get caught in the crossfire of the daily drive-bys either Backsperm.

----------


## Klondyke

...



> “If freedom of speech is taken away, then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep to the slaughter.” ― George Washington





> “Once a government is committed to the principle of silencing the voice of opposition, it has only one way to go, and that is down the path of increasingly repressive measures, until it becomes a source of terror to all its citizens and creates a country where everyone lives in fear.”
>  - Harry S. Truman





> “…the peculiar evil of silencing the expression of an opinion is that it is robbing the human race; posterity as well as the existing generation; those who dissent from the opinion, still more than those who hold it. If the opinion is right, they are deprived of the opportunity of exchanging error for truth; if wrong, they lose, what is almost as great a benefit, the clearer perception and livelier impression of truth produced by its collision with error.”
> - John Stuart Mill (20 May 1806 – 7 May 1873)


...

----------


## Saint Willy

The government is not silencing anymore, twit. 

Google has chosen not to allow parler on it's store. That's it. Parler is still free to offer free speech.

----------


## bsnub

> There's some big money behind Parler


The right wing slimeball Robert Mercer funds Parler. The same slimeball that brought us that rag of propaganda "breitbart" and Cambridge Analytica. The Mercers also has a hand in causing all this election unrest...

*Arizona GOP Chair Urged Violence at the Capitol. The Mercers Spent $1.5 Million Supporting Her.*

https://theintercept.com/2021/01/14/...ection-unrest/

The Mercers are scum.

----------


## Klondyke

> The Mercers also has a hand in causing all this election unrest...


Luckily, there are some who "saved" election...




> How Private Money From Facebook's CEO Saved The 2020 Election

----------


## panama hat

> Luckily, there are some who "saved" election...


Of all the idiotic comments you've ever made this one is . . . par for the course.

Try again, alcoholic tovarish

----------


## Backspin

It just has to be said that the Mercers and the rest of the cunts behind Parler really made a dumb move by using Amazon. There had to be a better option out there than that

The Mercers are hedge fund scum. They've never done anything useful in their lives

----------


## Klondyke

How undemocratic that president Xi switched off Facebook...

In order to save democracy Facebook (and others) have switched off President...

----------


## aging one

> In order to save democracy Facebook (and others) have switched off President...


Donald J. Trump is a clear and present danger to the United States of America. An excellent and legally correct move on their part.  That is as simple as I can put it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Donald J. Trump is a clear and present danger to the United States of America. An excellent and legally correct move on their part.  That is as simple as I can put it.


If you want to put it in terms klondick can understand, you should consider finger painting.

----------


## panama hat

> If you want to put it in terms klondick can understand, you should consider finger painting.


Finger-panting or soviet symbolism

----------


## baldrick

for insights on SocalANONs thoughts

ParlerWatch

----------


## Backspin

Parler is back on the cyberwaves.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Parler is back on the cyberwaves.


Cool, you can go back to inceling with your fellow incels there.

----------


## baldrick

> Cool, you can go back to inceling with your fellow incels there.



Suddenly Gay

----------


## deeks

Is Gab next? then Bitchute, Then Rumble.? No soup for you.

----------


## Cujo

> for insights on SocalANONs thoughts
> 
> ParlerWatch


That's good

----------


## Backspin

It's amazing. Big tech fuckwits give a whole segment of the population the boot off all the mainstream platforms. And now the mainstream platforms all have these Parler stalking accounts. They have them on Twitter too.

----------


## bsnub

> Parler is back on the cyberwaves.


False.

----------


## bsnub

By now, you may have heard of the hacker who says she scraped 99 percent of posts from Parler, the Twitter-wannabe site used by Trump supporters to help organize last Wednesday’s violent insurrection on Capitol Hill. What you may not know yet is the abysmal coding and security that made the scraping so easy.

 To recap, the scraping was pulled off by a hacker who goes by the handle donk_enby.  She originally set out to archive content posted to Parler last  Wednesday in hopes of preserving self-incriminating material before  account holders came to their senses and deleted it. By Sunday,  donk_enby said she had collected roughly 80 terabytes of posts,  including more than 1 million videos, many of which contained the GPS  metadata identifying the exact locations of where the videos were shot.

 “For the journalists DMing me to ask, in non-technical terms, I'd  describe the current Parler archival situation as ‘a bunch of people  running into a burning building trying to grab as many things as we  can,’” donk_enby wrote on Twitter on Sunday. “Things will be available in a more accessible form later.”

 The reason for urgency: Amazon, Apple, and Google all informed Parler  that its lack of content moderation violated their terms of service.  The archivists wanted to obtain the posts while the site remained  online. But as it turned out, donk_enby was able to retrieve posts even  after they had been deleted.

*Coding mess*

 A key reason for her success: Parler’s site was a mess. Its public  API used no authentication. When users deleted their posts, the site  failed to remove the content and instead only added a delete flag to it.  Oh, and each post carried a numerical ID that was incremented from the  ID of the most recently published one.

 The rookie code made it easy to automate the scraping, as this script  used by donk_enby’s archival team demonstrates. As a result, massive  numbers of posts that discussed the insurrection before, during, and  after it was carried out will be preserved indefinitely so that they’re  available to researchers, journalists, prosecutors, and others.

 Another amateur mistake was Parler’s failure to scrub geolocations  from images and videos posted online. Sites like Twitter and Google  routinely remove such metadata from content posted by their users. The  video files hosted on Parler, by contrast, were “raw,” meaning they  still contained this information.

 Parler’s moderation policies—even more lax than those of Twitter,  Facebook, and YouTube—already made the site popular with far-right users  looking for a forum to discuss debunked conspiracy theories. With  Twitter permanently banning Trump, the president’s supporters embraced the site even more enthusiastically.

 Prosecutors are already pursuing more than 150 suspects  in Wednesday’s riot. The preservation of some 80TB of Parler posts,  including more than 1 million raw video files, may result in more people being charged.

https://arstechnica.com/information-...-hill-rioters/

----------


## Backspin

> False.


So Parler is not available online ? That's not what I read

And BTW, nobody charged in the capital protest had a Parler account. Parler isn't even a God damn movement enterprise. Gab is. Parler is intended to be a neutral platform that conservatives started using. Even though it is bankrolled by conservatives, the brand does not have a political message.

----------


## Backspin

So one private fucking company is allowed to dictate it's rules to another private company. And use the government as it's enforcers. Yeah. That has free enterprise written all over it.

Conspiracy theories and now illegal in the land of the free

----------


## Backspin

And yet , Apple refused to give the FBI data from the phone of the Muslim terrorist Pulse nightclub shooter. And the San bernardo shooter 

Apple opposes order to help FBI unlock phone belonging to San Bernardino shooter - Los Angeles Times

----------


## Backspin

Civil liberties ! Lol

Tim Cook says Apple's refusal to unlock iPhone for FBI is a 'civil liberties' issue | Apple | The Guardian

----------


## Backspin

> By now, you may have heard of the hacker ......
> some 80TB of Parler posts, including more than 1 million raw video files, may result in more people being charged.


https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/em...y-crimes-48786

There are both state and federal laws in place to protect the privacy of both email and social media. Hacking of either of these types of accounts is an illegal action by the perpetrator. Privacy is a serious consideration for the government and those that live in the United States, and it is possible to prosecute someone that hacks into an account.

----------


## panama hat

Five posts in a row defending far-right wing hate speech . . . yes, you definitely know your place.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Five posts in a row defending far-right wing hate speech . . . yes, you definitely know your place.


I wonder what triggered the fucking twat.

 :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> I wonder what triggered the fucking twat.


His favourite hooker knocked him back for being too weird?

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> And yet , Apple refused to give the FBI data from the phone of the Muslim terrorist Pulse nightclub shooter. And the San bernardo shooter 
> 
> Apple opposes order to help FBI unlock phone belonging to San Bernardino shooter - Los Angeles Times


I dont know what you are talking about. Apple has given the FBI all the data from the Muslims that attacked the Capital and tried to overturn the democratic election of Biden. All of it every single bit or bite of it.

----------


## panama hat

> I dont know what you are talking about. Apple has given the FBI all the data from the Muslims that attacked the Capital and tried to overturn the democratic election of Biden. All of it every single bit or bite of it.


that's the word on the street . . . everyone's saying it.  

Fact

----------


## bsnub

> And BTW, nobody charged in the capital protest had a Parler account.


That is a flat out lie.




> Also  arrested Sunday were Donovan Crowl, 50, a former U.S. Marine, and Army  veteran Jessica Watkins, 38. A bartender, Watkins recently told the Ohio Capital Journal  that she formed the “Ohio State Regular Militia” in 2019 — a unit of  the Oath Keepers, the FBI said — and that the group has appeared at a  dozen protests to “protect people.”
> 
> 
> 
> The  FBI said Watkins posted to Parler a photograph of herself in uniform on  Jan. 6, writing, “Me before forcing entry into the Capitol Building.  #stopthesteal #stormthecapitol #oathkeepers #ohiomilit


https://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...207_story.html

----------


## panama hat

> That is a flat out lie.


Oh?  Skidmark lied?????  

What does Tax say?




Why should it be so easy to lie time and time again . . . and not feel inadequate or disingenuous.  Proble is that Skidmark et al lie through their skulls all the time and when called on it either just ignore it and march onto the next lie or double down and then ignore it and move on. 

Do they have friends in real life?

----------


## Backspin

> That is a flat out lie.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...207_story.html


Yay. They looked until they found one. Good for them. 

 And this is somehow supposed to mean that Parler should be banished from the world ? 

*Section 230* is a piece of Internet legislation in the United States, passed into law as part of the Communications Decency Act (CDA) of 1996 (a common name for Title V of the Telecommunications Act of 1996), formally codified as Section 230 of the Communications Act of 1934 at 47 U.S.C. § 230.[a] * Section 230 generally provides immunity for website publishers from  third-party content. At its core, Section 230(c)(1) provides immunity  from liability for providers and users of an "interactive computer  service" who publish information provided by third-party users*: 

No provider or user of an interactive computer service  shall be treated as the publisher or speaker of any information provided  by another information content provider.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Why should it be so easy to lie time and time again . . . and not feel inadequate or disingenuous. Proble is that Skidmark et al lie through their skulls all the time and when called on it either just ignore it and march onto the next lie or double down and then ignore it and move on.


Just like Trump.

----------


## Backspin

> Five posts in a row defending far-right wing hate speech . . . yes, you definitely know your place.

----------


## panama hat

> And BTW, nobody charged in the capital protest had a Parler account.





> That is a flat out lie.




Ummmm . . .




> Yay. They looked until they found one. Good for them.



And you wonder why people call you thick/dumb/disingenuous . . . it's all the Jacobins of Weimar's fault

----------


## bsnub

> Yay. They looked until they found one. Good for them.


There are scores of them you idiot they are all over reddit and video as well. You clearly did not read any of my posts. The FBI is using data from Parler to arrest suspects you clueless buffoon.

----------


## Cujo

didn't someone hack and 'scrape' parler saving all those posts people thought they'd deleted.
Where the fuck does skidmark get his information ?

----------


## Cujo

> Yay. They looked until they found one. Good for them. 
> 
>  And this is somehow supposed to mean that Parler should be banished from the world ? 
> 
> *Section 230* is a piece of Internet legislation in the United States, passed into law as part of the Communications Decency Act (CDA) of 1996 (a common name for Title V of the Telecommunications Act of 1996), formally codified as Section 230 of the Communications Act of 1934 at 47 U.S.C. § 230.[a] * Section 230 generally provides immunity for website publishers from  third-party content. At its core, Section 230(c)(1) provides immunity  from liability for providers and users of an "interactive computer  service" who publish information provided by third-party users*: 
> 
> No provider or user of an interactive computer service  shall be treated as the publisher or speaker of any information provided  by another information content provider.


And Trump desperately wanted to have that repealed. 
(which ironically would have seen him purged from social media immediately )

----------


## Neverna

> Where the fuck does skidmark get his information ?


He pulls it out of the ether.

----------


## Backspin

> didn't someone hack and 'scrape' parler saving all those posts people thought they'd deleted.
> Where the fuck does skidmark get his information ?


Yes. Apparently someone hacked Parler. Which is illegal. And they should be charged for it.

https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/em...y-crimes-48786

There are both state and federal laws in place to protect the privacy of  both email and social media. Hacking of either of these types of  accounts is an illegal action by the perpetrator. Privacy is a serious  consideration for the government and those that live in the United  States, and it is possible to prosecute someone that hacks into an  account.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> didn't someone hack and 'scrape' parler saving all those posts people thought they'd deleted.
> Where the fuck does skidmark get his information ?


The withdrawal of Parler's protections basically left all the data in the Public Domain.

Stupid fucks didn't even know how to protect it.

Having said that, who is surprised that the treasonous rats are now working with the Russians to get it back online?




> (Reuters) - Parler, a social media website and app popular with the American far right, has partially returned online with the help of a Russian-owned technology company. Parler CEO John Matze and representatives of DDoS-Guard did not reply to requests for comment.Last Wednesday, Matze told Reuters the company was in talks with multiple service providers but declined to elaborate.
> 
> DDoS-Guard has worked with other racist, rightist and conspiracy sites that have been used by mass murderers to share messages, including 8kun. It has also supported Russian government sites.
> 
> DDoS-Guard’s website lists an address in Scotland under the company name Cognitive Cloud LP, but that is owned by two men in Rostov-on-Don, Russia, Guilmette said. One of them told the Guardian recently that he was not aware of all of the content the company facilitates.
> 
> Parler critics said it was a potential security risk for it to depend on a Russian company, as well as an odd choice for a site popular with self-described patriots.


Parler partially reappears with support from Russian technology firm | Reuters

----------


## bsnub

> didn't someone hack and 'scrape' parler saving all those posts people thought they'd deleted.
> Where the fuck does skidmark get his information ?


Yes I posted it here....

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/2...ml#post4209995 (Google suspends Parler app)

Skidmark gets his information from the same places all the other right wing retards get it. We all know that one of his favorite sites is that shit propaganda site "zerohedge".

----------


## bsnub

> Yes. Apparently someone hacked Parler. Which is illegal. And they should be charged for it.


You dunce. Web scraping is not illegal and the person who got 800 gb of data from the site got it before Parler went down. If you read things posted on this thread you would have known that because I posted an article on the last page explaining it. Once again you prove to be too stupid for your own good.

----------


## Cujo

> He pulls it out of his ass.


F.T.F.Y.

----------


## Backspin

> You dunce. Web scraping is not illegal and the person who got 800 gb of data from the site got it before Parler went down. If you read things posted on this thread you would have known that because I posted an article on the last page explaining it. Once again you prove to be too stupid for your own good.


I read it and quoted it. It says she hacked it

Just because you don't pay  your alarm bill in your house and it gets disconnected , doesn't mean it's legal for someone to steal from your house

----------


## Backspin

> The withdrawal of Parler's protections basically left all the data in the Public Domain.
> 
> Stupid fucks didn't even know how to protect it.
> 
> Having said that, who is surprised that the treasonous rats are now working with the Russians to get it back online?
> 
> 
> 
> Parler partially reappears with support from Russian technology firm | Reuters


Like is usual , you gotta use a Russian platform these days to get free speech.

And the supremisist lefties are in a big huff because of the ethnicity of the owners of the site. Even though the company isn't domiciled in Russia

----------


## Saint Willy

> I read it and quoted it. It says she hacked it
> 
> Just because you don't pay  your alarm bill in your house and it gets disconnected , doesn't mean it's legal for someone to steal from your house


stupid analogy.

just because a random brain fart wanders into the general vicinity of you head does not mean you need to utter it.

----------


## bsnub

> I read it and quoted it. It says she hacked it


 :smiley laughing: 




> Just because you don't pay your alarm bill in your house and it gets disconnected , doesn't mean it's legal for someone to steal from your house


Another right wing buffoon who is clueless about technology and the interwebs. I do understand that this is futile but I will state again for the record dummy...

Web scraping is not illegal. SMH

----------


## Backspin

Looks like my phone line analogy was right afterall

In a follow-up to RIA's initial reporting, Russia's Sputnik confirmed the following:
The Russian Consulate-General in New York has been *completely cut off city telephone lines by the American authorities since 18 January*,  the diplomatic mission in the city has stated via its official Twitter  account. The consulate added that it is occasionally also encountering  issues with Internet connectivity.


A source at the Russian mission in New York says *US authorities are citing technical issues as the reason for the cut-off*. According to the source, however, a two-day delay in the resumption of telephone services is *"unheard of"*.  The diplomatic mission in the city has several telephone lines  connected and all of them went dead at the same time, the source adds.

US Cuts Off Telephone Line To Russian Consulate In New York Day Before Inauguration | ZeroHedge

----------


## panama hat

Thankfully your little Russian mates never heard of mobile phone technology


Anyway, I've only found the story on TASS and your fave ZeroHedge which quotes another Russian state-owned agency.

Another says that the Russian Embassy has just had 743.963 phone lines installed, from a Danish source:

piv.pivpiv.dk

----------


## Neverna

*Parler loses bid to require Amazon to restore service*

A U.S. judge on Thursday rejected Parlers demand that Amazon.com Inc restore web hosting services for the social media platform, which Amazon had cut off following the Jan. 6 storming of the U.S. Capitol.

U.S. District Judge Barbara Rothstein in Seattle said Parler was unlikely to prove Amazon breached its contract or violated antitrust law by suspending service on Jan. 10, and that it was not a close call.

She also forcefully rejected the suggestion that the public interest would be served by a preliminary injunction requiring Amazon Web Services to host the kind of abusive, violent content at issue in this case, particularly in light of the recent riots at the U.S. Capitol.

That event, she added, was a tragic reminder that inflammatory rhetoric can - more swiftly and easily than many of us would have hoped - turn a lawful protest into a violent insurrection.

We welcome the courts careful ruling, an Amazon spokeswoman said in a statement. This was not a case about free speech. It was about a customer that consistently violated our terms of service.

Amazon said Parler ignored repeated warnings to effectively moderate the growth on its website of violent content, which included calls to assassinate prominent Democratic politicians, leading business executives and members of the media.

Parler was not immediately available for comment.


More here:
Parler loses bid to require Amazon to restore service | Reuters

----------


## Stumpy

Parler CEO fired today.

----------


## panama hat

. . . for not being loony-radical enough?

----------


## Backspin

> . . . for not being loony-radical enough?


Parler is a platform you wanker. Not a publisher you wanker

----------


## Backspin

This guy was the founder of the company. It sounds like he wanted to try and stick to a free speech type of moderation.  But the cuckservative Mercers are probably going to hire a woke CEO and try to do as the left says. But that will fail as it should. There is no compromising with these people. 


"On January 29, 2021, the Parler board controlled by Rebekah Mercer  decided to immediately terminate my position as CEO of Parler. I did not  participate in this decision," wrote Matze in a statement obtained by _Fox Business_.  "I understand that those who now control the company have made some  communications to employees and other third parties that have  unfortunately created confusion and prompted me to make this public  statement."



_Matze  wrote that over the past few months he has been met with "constant  resistance" to his original vision for the social media platform  following Amazon Web Services' decision to shut Parler down for failure to moderate "egregious content" related to the Jan. 6 Capitol riot. -Fox Business

_
"*Over  the past few months, Ive met constant resistance to my product vision,  my strong belief in free speech and my view of how the Parler site  should be managed*. For example, I advocated for more product  stability and what I believe is a more effective approach to content  moderation," Matze's statement continues.


"I have worked endless  hours and fought constant battles to get the Parler site running but at  this point, the future of Parler is no longer in my hands," he  continued. "I want to thank the Parler employees, the people on Parler  and Parler supporters for their tireless work and devotion to the  company. They are an amazing group of diverse, hardworking and talented  individuals and I have the utmost respect for them. Many of them have  become my second family."

Parler CEO Fired By '&#39;'Rebekah-Mercer-Controlled Board'&#39;' | ZeroHedge

----------


## Backspin

Its a big victory of the neo Jacobin swine. They destroyed Parler.

Somebody said in the comment of the article that Gab has 30 million users. But Panama scat will proably google it and come up with 500,000. I don't know where good data is or where the truth is.

----------


## aging one

> I don't know where good data is or where the truth is.


That has never stopped you from googling and posting gibberish. This post just confirms what a moron you really are.

----------


## panama hat

> Parler is a platform you wanker. Not a publisher you wanker





> . . . for not being loony-radical enough?


Oh, so the CEO of a platform doesn't have a political or social slant . . . right . . . and please stop masturbating over me





> Its a big victory of the neo Jacobin swine. They destroyed Parler.


You left out the Malthusian Boomers




> That has never stopped you from googling and posting gibberish. This post just confirms what a moron you really are.





> Somebody said in the comment of the article that Gab has 30 million users.


That's proof enough for our very own Skidmark . . . what a legend

----------


## AntRobertson

> I don't know where good data is or where the truth is.


You say that like it's news to anyone other than yourself.

 :Dunno:

----------

